# Big money



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Clearing 2000' of storm drain at a retirement home under construction and we are on day 2. Poorly managed project is costing the GC a lot of money. 1.5 years past original competing date.

I'll post some photos later.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Dang

Get the super jetter out........


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Payment gonna be a problem?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Payment gonna be a problem?


My office spent a lot of time on getting the contact correct and signed. We should be fine.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

as the other contractors and subs working on that project if they are getting paid and what the turnover rate is, contract isnt worth the paper its written on if you have to goto court and pay a lawyer to get your money, youll spend what your owed and if your lucky break even..I would want deposit money up front and paid each day, wonder why its 1.5 years behind schedule and how many subs havent been paid...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Property owners have taken control of the job. They're happy with our progress. We're good on getting paid, we have a cc number as protection. Insurances alone cost $400 on this contract.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just getting around to uploading a few photos. Some small pipe photos. Gravel and mud everywhere but the 18gpm/4000psi gets it done.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's a 250' shot from catch basin to catch basin.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gravel everywhere. We are at 20 hrs with another 2 or so tomorrow then everything gets checked and recorded with a camera.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I wonder if the sand and gravel just washed in from a sloppy work sight or someone put it all down there on purpose? either way good for your pocket!!!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Here's a 250' shot from catch basin to catch basin.




Nice job! What kind of nozzle(s) did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cleared most with a heavy flusher nozzle (don't remember the brand name). Nice nozzle but don't like the ceramic ports pointing directly backwards. I will ask The Jetter Depot if I can change the ports.
Ended up having great success with the big Warthog. Running about 2800 psi rocks and pebbles were flying out like a shotgun blast. You could not look in the manhole once the head got close.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I wonder if the sand and gravel just washed in from a sloppy work sight or someone put it all down there on purpose? either way good for your pocket!!!


Sloppy worksite.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got the dragon jet , great for sweeping big pipe. 









Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I've got the dragon jet , great for sweeping big pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've got the sand and sludge nozzle on the bottom. Works well enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My sludge nozzle is very similar. The ports are internal and ceramic but thrust straight backwards. I wished they had some downward slope to them.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Payment gonna be a problem?


My invoice of just under $14,000 was paid in 3 days. :yes:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------

